# What about zfs?



## F1R3-R4H (Sep 19, 2020)

What zfs? How could I get benefit of it?


----------



## Alain De Vos (Sep 19, 2020)

ZFS - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				











						Chapter 21. The Z File System (ZFS)
					

ZFS is an advanced file system designed to solve major problems found in previous storage subsystem software




					www.freebsd.org


----------



## F1R3-R4H (Sep 19, 2020)

Alain De Vos said:


> ZFS - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wait me I make a clone and tried hose commands. TY4 the response.


----------

